# Bildschirm links hell, rechts dunkel



## Fips80 (6. August 2019)

Hallo.

Ich habe seit kurzem das Problem das mein Monitor links hell und rechts dunkler ist.
Genau in der Mitte. eine schöne Linie.
Woran könnte das liegen bzw. kann ich das was tun.
Kann es an der Graka liegen?

Monitor ist ein https://smile.amazon.de/gp/product/B00261VAMI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1
von 2009.
Ist schon alt ich weis

Vieleicht kann wer helfen.
Sonst muss halt ein neuer Monitor her.


----------



## Piep00 (6. August 2019)

In diesem Fall würde ich zuerst das Kabel tauschen und dann noch ein anderes Gerät probieren, damit ich sicher sein kann, dass es der Monitor ist. Vielleicht lädst du mal ein Bild hoch, damit man das besser einschätzen kann. Könnte ja ebenso von der Grafikkarte stammen.


----------



## Fips80 (6. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte sehr.
Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen.


----------



## Piep00 (6. August 2019)

Das ist sogar deutlicher als ich dachte. Hast du den Bildschirm an einem anderen Gerät angeschlossen, mit einem anderen Kabel? Wenn du das Monitormenü aufrufst, existiert diese Trennlinie ebenfalls?


----------



## Fips80 (6. August 2019)

Habs gefunden.
Das Kabel wars.

Hät ich nicht gedacht. Einfach so.

Vielen dank für die hilfe.


----------



## Piep00 (6. August 2019)

Gerne! Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## Fips80 (6. August 2019)

Geht Doch nicht.
Hatte vorher nur ein HDMI Kabel zur Hand. Mit dem geht es einwandfrei.
Habe mir jetzt aber ein DVI Kabel besorgt und siehe da, wieder das gleiche. Bei beiden DVI ausgängen das selbe.
Beim DVI Ausgang der Onboard-Grafik geht es auch einwandfrei.

Scheint wohl an der Graka zu liegen.
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2019)

Warum benutzt du ihn dann nicht mit dem HDMI Kabel?


----------



## Fips80 (7. August 2019)

Mach ich e.
Mich wunderte nur.


----------

